# Narbutaité Tres die matris is similar to Penderecki St Luke passion here why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

It's dark & brooding, intense kind of leap of faith, to whom thee survive lol

Yes Narbutaité va a finding of mine no one help me find hher music, quite someting magical a sacred flame, a stunning rendition on naxos obscur repertory of modern works, so what the link whit Penderecki St luke passion same fire same fury burn gently whittin, intensity factor, and ect...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, it's nice. 
I like her 2nd Symphony too, but it is instrumental only, at times it reminds of 'updated Bruckner', IMO.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> Yes, it's nice.
> I like her 2nd Symphony too, but it is instrumental only, at times it reminds of 'updated Bruckner', IMO.


IIm listening to -no yesterday no tomorrow it's an amazing symphony very eerie composer, very pleasant, surrealist music, whom said modernist was bad should listen to this pronto.


----------

